# Craftsman weed wacker 358791010



## Durtydawg (May 27, 2012)

Hello all, new here. I have a Craftsman weed wacker 25cc model#358791010 and I was using it earlier and all of a sudden it wouldn't run unless on choke. I assumed it was a fouled plug so went and bought another but no dice hard to start and still will only run on choke. I did have a partial tank of gas when I started before the issue and added some freshly mixed gas could it be a ratio problem? Oh also when I pull the plug it is very wet so seems like it is getting plenty of fuel. Read other post and checked exhaust bolts they see fine, i dont see any carb adjustment screws so I couldnt try that.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the carb needs to be cleaned. The plug is wet due to the choke being on, and when the engine stops raw fuel remains in the cylinder. I would try emptying the tank and use fresh fuel first. Then you will know if it was the fuel or the carb needs a tune up. A synthetic two cycle oil covers all mixture ratios, makes it easier to mix.


----------



## Durtydawg (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Rent, I will try that I figure its a carb issue as well, any idea where I can get a diagram of the carb thats on my model ? I did a google search and came up empty.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Durtydawg said:


> Thanks Rent, I will try that I figure its a carb issue as well, any idea where I can get a diagram of the carb thats on my model ? I did a google search and came up empty.


The carb is probably a Walbro or Zama, it will have the model number on the carb somewhere a Walbro will have WT-xxx stamped in the carb the Zama will have something like C1Q in one area and somewhere else on the carb will be the model numbers the will look like they were put on with a lazer or something. Both sites have very good info about their carbs under the Service/Aftermarket tabs. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com
www.walbro.com


----------



## jbinx (Aug 2, 2008)

Could a bad fuel filer cause this? Mine had the same issue. My fuel filter line broke at the filter so i put a new line in and i still cannot get gas to suction up when i push the primer bulb. I took the carb apart and tested the suction. I can hear it pulling air. So is the filter bad and not allowing fuel to be sucked?

Update
I replaced the filter and the other line. Still not pulling gas when ipush theprimer bulb. What is wrong?


----------

